# Unique Nature Photography 'Peach Garden Ceremony'



## Josh100LuBu (Apr 30, 2015)

My latest nature photography 'The Peach Garden Ceremony Shoot' Taken by me via tripod, I'll be editing the rest later.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2015)

The peach garden looks rather more like an apple garden!   Interesting set, but I think there's some room for improvement (and recognizing the difficulty of self-shooting).  You've cropped off the tips of the feathers in the fan in #1, and 'up the nose' shots are really just never good.  Avoid tilting your head quite so far back.  I would also knock a bit off of one side or the other to get the subject (you) out of dead center.  Off-center compositions are almost always more please than centered ones.  #2 actually works well in terms of pose, lighting and expression, but I would crop a bit off of the bottom to avoid the 'amputated hand' look.  It's fine to crop limbs when necessary, but avoid doing it at/near a joint or along a longitudal axis.

I wish the image quality of these were better; I think the images would appear much stronger.  Between the nearly jaundiced WB of #2, the extreme digital noise in both and the  unusual sky colour, these images lose a LOT of the impact they could have had.

And, since a person appears to the be primary subject, I'll move them to the people gallery.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 30, 2015)

OK -- 'peach garden ceremony' in front of an apple tree? Or am I missing some kind of unique peach garden/apple tree meaning here? Probably just my problem being able to recognize fruit trees.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 30, 2015)

tirediron said:


> The peach garden looks rather more like an apple garden!   Interesting set, but I think there's some room for improvement (and recognizing the difficulty of self-shooting).  You've cropped off the tips of the feathers in the fan in #1, and 'up the nose' shots are really just never good.  Avoid tilting your head quite so far back.  I would also knock a bit off of one side or the other to get the subject (you) out of dead center.  Off-center compositions are almost always more please than centered ones.  #2 actually works well in terms of pose, lighting and expression, but I would crop a bit off of the bottom to avoid the 'amputated hand' look.  It's fine to crop limbs when necessary, but avoid doing it at/near a joint or along a longitudal axis.
> 
> I wish the image quality of these were better; I think the images would appear much stronger.  Between the nearly jaundiced WB of #2, the extreme digital noise in both and the  unusual sky colour, these images lose a LOT of the impact they could have had.
> 
> And, since a person appears to the be primary subject, I'll move them to the people gallery.



Damn! you beat me to it -- how about that, there's at  least two of us that can see the difference between apples and peaches.

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2015)

The second shot has good posing, strong eye direction, a good angle to view the face. My main issue is the awkward crop at the wrist, with the white glove top really drawing the eye to the edge of the frame...it's just very powerful, the EDGE I mean...the edges of a photo have a lot of impact, and that one very bright white glove against a dark backdrop in the critical edge, the lower right one, is the worst part of this shot.

The first shot has the same issue...the feathers cropped at the top edge...that hurts this, but the symbolic, ceremonial feeling comes through. I do think though that the shot has too much "pull" at the bottom, and I'd think about cropping off some of the bottom, and some off of the right hand side, to get a more upward-looking feeling.

Self-shooting/selfies are always tough. I think having the off hand behind the back is a good decision, and might have worked really well in the other shot too--it would have eliminated the crop on the hand.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 30, 2015)

The awkward crops are distracting. I think a duotone conversion would be more expressive than an over processed look. But, you'd lose the nice coloration in the dress. Regardless, I'd try a duotone look. Both images have promise, but they lose a lot of impact due to lack of attention to the details.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (Apr 30, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> OK -- 'peach garden ceremony' in front of an apple tree? Or am I missing some kind of unique peach garden/apple tree meaning here? Probably just my problem being able to recognize fruit trees.
> 
> Joe


My garden is full of different trees and fruits, you'll see the peaches come into play once I finish editing the other photos to upload. Was tricky with the tripod not being on even ground but i'm pleased with how they came out, makes a change from just shooting in my green screen studio.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 30, 2015)

What's so unique about this photo?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2015)

Vtec44 said:
			
		

> What's so unique about this photo?



You must not be fully aware of the multiple meanings for the word unique.

unique definition of unique in Oxford dictionary American English US 

I've had about enough of this crap over the past couple days.

Do YOU happen to have an image EXACTLY like either of these two? No. You don't. Neither does any other person alive on the planet. Ergo, both images are *unique* images. Very simple. Look the word up for yourself, maybe familiarize yourself with what it means. It does not mean what you think it means, obviously. In any of the multiple senses of the word.

Look at the predicative form, and you will see that unique images can be associated with a particular person. As in, "Vtec's unique wedding photographs were well received by the couple." Unless of course, you'd like people to say that every wedding photo you've made is nothing but generic junk, you really ought to lay off the work people do.

Sorry to be so blunt, but sheer, cheap-shot rudeness sometimes deserves a slap right across the face.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2015)

The image is absolutely unique - the concept, perhaps not so much.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (Apr 30, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly Derrel.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 30, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a rhetorical question.  We all know same subject taken by 2 different photographers at the exact same time will not look the same in photos.  This guy is oblivious because he doesn't have the basic concept of photography or art.  Just throwing a bunch of stuff together isn't art or unique.  It's just lazy and ignorance.

That's pretty direct 

As for wedding photography, consistency is what clients look for and it is not as easy as you may think to stay consistent.  If my wedding photos are generic junk, say it.  However, it doesn't matter to me if the paying clients enjoy it and that the photos have sentimental value to them.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2015)

Okay folks, let's pause and catch our breath.  The OP has posted images he has taken in a gallery.  Let's just and concentrate on that, and provide him with feedback which may be useful.  Mmmkay?

Thanks!


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 30, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Okay folks, let's pause and catch our breath.  The OP has posted images he has taken in a gallery.  Let's just and concentrate on that, and provide him with feedback which may be useful.  Mmmkay?
> 
> Thanks!




If that's the case, I'd like to know what's so unique about the images.  As an artist myself, I know what makes my image(s) unique although the concept has been done before.  Every single little detail is deliberate and there's a reason.  There is no accident.  If you can't explain it you don't know it.  It's a simple concept, especially for someone who is suppose to be educating everyone and ushering in the new age of photography.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> ...If that's the case, I'd like to know what's so unique about the images.  As an artist myself, I know what makes my image(s) unique although the concept has been done before.  Every single little detail is deliberate and there's a reason.  There is no accident.  If you can't explain it you don't know it.  It's a simple concept, especially for someone who is suppose to be educating everyone and ushering in the new age of photography.


I think we can say it's exactly the same for the OP. 

This is a new thread with new images.  Let's try and keep any preconceived notions which may stem from earlier threads out of it.  Thanks!


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 30, 2015)

tirediron said:


> This is a new thread with new images.  Let's try and keep any preconceived notions which may stem from earlier threads out of it.  Thanks!



THen @Josh100LuBu , are you looking for critiques on these images or just sharing?


----------



## waday (Apr 30, 2015)

Some thoughts. Agree with @tirediron. On #1, the feathers at the top are cropped, and your left arm (while I know it's around your back) looks to be missing (not that there's anything wrong with that, but it's distracting).

I like #2 better. I don't like the placement of your left arm, and your hand is getting cropped. The processing is throwing me off a little, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## jovince3000 (Apr 30, 2015)

Seems to me you kicked the contrast a little too much ( the multiple tiny white area in the leaf pop out way too high), which incidentally introduced a lot of noise. Might want to be a bit less heavy handed on the slider. Then again, it's your stylistic choice, so it's fine if you personally like it this way. Also, the vignetting is very weird, instead of helping to bring attention back to the subject ( you), your image start to desaturate, which fight the high contrast in the leafs. 

As for posing, someone mentioned it first, might want to check for the fan that is cropped out. When you bring an object above your head, the attention of the viewer is immediately brought to it, and in this case, we "fall off" the image since it's cropped. The vignetting doesn't help in this situation either. 

Hope this help.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (Apr 30, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Okay folks, let's pause and catch our breath.  The OP has posted images he has taken in a gallery.  Let's just and concentrate on that, and provide him with feedback which may be useful.  Mmmkay?
> ...


Why are you so angry? If you don't my content don't look at it.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 30, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Why are you so angry? If you don't my content don't look at it.



Do you see me angry at all?


----------



## Josh100LuBu (Apr 30, 2015)

Just wanted to show this one as it is similar in style only taken in Winter when every thing is dead. In the Summer batch everything is colourful and lively, here things are more bleak and mysterious. Many Moons is a Lamatologyceremony.


----------



## waday (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't know. The more I think about it, I'd suggest driving somewhere to find a background more suitable for your pictures.

The photos really give me that "this was taken in my backyard" kinda vibe. The grass in the last photo doesn't make me think mysterious, it makes me think well-manicured.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (Apr 30, 2015)

waday said:


> I don't know. The more I think about it, I'd suggest driving somewhere to find a background more suitable for your pictures.
> 
> The photos really give me that "this was taken in my backyard" kinda vibe. The grass in the last photo doesn't make me think mysterious, it makes me think well-manicured.


Can't do that, I have to be here 'The Peach Garden' it is most significant to the meaning behind the images.


----------



## waday (Apr 30, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. The more I think about it, I'd suggest driving somewhere to find a background more suitable for your pictures.
> ...


Dare I ask why?


----------



## sashbar (Apr 30, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...




This guy is not a photographer nor is he interested in learning it. He is after attention and clicks. And he duly gets it on this forum.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 30, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Can't do that, I have to be here 'The Peach Garden' it is most significant to the meaning behind the images.



If the background has a significant meaning, then it's not being conveyed in the image.  At least to those of us who are unaware of the significance.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 30, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Just wanted to show this one as it is similar in style only taken in Winter when every thing is dead. In the Summer batch everything is colourful and lively, here things are more bleak and mysterious. Many Moons is a Lamatologyceremony.


kinda think it needs a sextant


----------



## jovince3000 (Apr 30, 2015)

I know, it's hard


----------



## Josh100LuBu (Apr 30, 2015)

waday said:


> Josh100LuBu said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


Because there is a ceremony that takes place in The Book Of Lamatology called Many Moons and it takes place in The Mountain Top Peach Garden, sure I could film somewhere else with trees but it wouldn't be genuine enough for me to get into the spirit of the moment. Heres some literature you can read on the ceremony. LamatologyCeremonies


----------



## Josh100LuBu (Apr 30, 2015)

sashbar said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


My Flickr says otherwise, I love photography, writing, video making etc etc. I try everything. Once again, don't like it don't comment!  Flickr Josh100Lubu s Photostream


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 30, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> My Flickr says otherwise, I love photography, writing, video making etc etc. I try everything. Once again, don't like it don't comment!



I will say it.  I LOVE IT!!!   

Although, this forum is slowly becoming Facebook


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 30, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> ............. Heres some literature you can read on the ceremony. LamatologyCeremonies





Josh100LuBu said:


> My Flickr says otherwise, I love photography, writing, video making etc etc. I try everything. Once again, don't like it don't comment!  Flickr Josh100Lubu s Photostream




I declare the 2015 TPF Spring LinkDumpFest *open*!  Let the clicking begin!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> ....Once again, don't like it don't comment!


I'm sorry Josh, but that is not a call you get to make.  Implicit in the fact that you have posted images is the fact that they are open for comment.  You can simply say that the images are posted for sharing only and C&C is not required nor desired, but if the images are posted, then they are available for comment.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (Apr 30, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Josh100LuBu said:
> 
> 
> > ....Once again, don't like it don't comment!
> ...


Sure but complaining about them and getting angry won't change anything, if your watching a TV show you dislike will you just shout at at the TV and hope something happens? Or will you be reasonable and change the channel? I know what i'd do. Nobody is forced to comment nor read this thread, i'm not responsible for your lack of emotional control.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 30, 2015)

.......................................................................


----------



## sm4him (Apr 30, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Or will you be reasonable and change the channel?



<enters thread, reads a few posts, gets the general idea where things are headed, changes channel>
\Exit stage left


----------



## jovince3000 (Apr 30, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Sure but complaining about them and getting angry won't change anything, if your watching a TV show you dislike will you just shout at at the TV and hope something happens? Or will you be reasonable and change the channel? I know what i'd do. Nobody is forced to comment nor read this thread, i'm not responsible for your lack of emotional control.



I think the main problem in this case is that now, because of your previous threads, everyone hate you. Just saying.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 30, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Sure but complaining about them and getting angry won't change anything, if your watching a TV show you dislike will you just shout at at the TV and hope something happens? Or will you be reasonable and change the channel? I know what i'd do. Nobody is forced to comment nor read this thread, i'm not responsible for your lack of emotional control.



Who's angry???   I ABSOLUTELY LOVE YOUR WORK!!!!!! 

And for  the record, I don't hate anyone.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> Sure but complaining about them and getting angry won't change anything, if your watching a TV show you dislike will you just shout at at the TV and hope something happens? Or will you be reasonable and change the channel? I know what i'd do. Nobody is forced to comment nor read this thread,* i'm not responsible for your lack of emotional control*.


 Okay, you're starting to get very close to the edge again with these comments.  No on here has displayed any "lcak of emotional control" and it appears to me that you are deliberately baiting the membership with your remarks.  Please try and remember that everyone's opinions are equally valid, and remain objective with respect to their comments.


----------



## Designer (Apr 30, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> My latest nature photography 'The Peach Garden Ceremony Shoot' Taken by me via tripod, I'll be editing the rest later.


In your first two shots the colors are not the same. The feather fan is nearly out of the frame in #1.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (Apr 30, 2015)

“The worst enemy of creativity is self-doubt.” Just remember that everyone.


----------



## Josh100LuBu (Apr 30, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Josh100LuBu said:
> 
> 
> > Sure but complaining about them and getting angry won't change anything, if your watching a TV show you dislike will you just shout at at the TV and hope something happens? Or will you be reasonable and change the channel? I know what i'd do. Nobody is forced to comment nor read this thread,* i'm not responsible for your lack of emotional control*.
> ...


Two.Way.Street.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 30, 2015)

Not any more; now it's a dead end.


----------



## runnah (Apr 30, 2015)

I think we all need to step back and take a minute to realize that we all internalize "art" differently. Liking or disliking something is a matter of personal taste. But disliking something then attacking the creator of that thing is very low class.

I may not like something for my own reasons but I can acknowledge when someone shows an obvious passion in what they do and that should be respected.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 30, 2015)

runnah said:


> I may not like something for my own reasons but I can acknowledge when someone shows an obvious passion in what they do and that should be respected.



Unless they act all high and mighty, try to belittle other that don't agree with them, and act like their sh*t doesn't stink.  Oh wait... that's kind of like me... never mind!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 30, 2015)

Josh100LuBu said:


> My latest nature photography 'The Peach Garden Ceremony Shoot' Taken by me via tripod, I'll be editing the rest later.



IMO, these are, at once, the most awkwardly pretentious and badly edited attempts at self-promotion I've seen on this site.
Unique they may be - but that is not necessarily a good thing.
Making a picture that is unique is easy, making a picture that is good is much different.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 30, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> IMO, these are, at once, the most awkwardly pretentious and badly edited attempts at self-promotion I've seen on this site.



Someone may tell you



> Sorry to be so blunt, but sheer, cheap-shot rudeness sometimes deserves a slap right across the face.


----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 30, 2015)

I think they're both interesting and they convey a sense of surrealism. I like the lighting, the use of location, the compositions (they aren't perfect but they flow well in my opinion), I like the wardrobe styling quite a lot, and I like the expressions from the model.

I also feel they are lacking in image quality. From what is being displayed I would assume you are using a point and shoot camera, and upgrading to a DSLR and a 24mm, 35mm or 50mm lens may be in your best interest. If these images were captured with slightly higher quality gear they would convey your concepts in a much more pleasing way.

The fact that people are accusing the OP of so many nasty and hateful things though is appalling. If you don't like the images, explain how you think they could be better; don't be a jerk and belittle the artist. I've come to EXPECT sarcastic, negative and insulting responses whenever I post my own photos when I know they're different, and the same is happening here. That really sucks for this forum.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't get much out of them.  They simply look like someone standing near a small tree wearing fancy garb. I get no sense of spiritualism, nor do they convey any meaning of anything sacred or divine.

The second one looks like it's a crop from a _much_ larger image.  Cropped so much it's starting to pixelate.


----------

